

Ruby 2.2.0 Time#parse TZ-related regression - danso
https://byparker.com/blog/2014/ruby-2-2-0-time-parse-localtime-regression/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=ruby+tz+regression#!/story/forever...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=ruby+tz+regression#!/story/forever/0/ruby%20tz%20regression)

